# P-38 J "SCAT" Capt Robin Olds



## rochie (Jan 24, 2010)

For the D-Day stripes group build i'm planning on doing Capt Robin Olds's P-38 J "SCAT" and would like help with pictures and profiles of "SCAT" when she carried her D-Day stripes.
the only referance i have at the minute is the sheet that came with the decals from Tally Ho.

Thanks in advance guy's
Karl


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Just from the net...

Will have a look through some books.


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2010)

cheers Harrison, that looks pretty much like the decal sheet, stuck at work for the next few days so my time searching for stuff will be limited as the office computer blocks most things apart from this forum !!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

No problem! That's good though, you can get on the forum hehe


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2010)

How about this one....'SCAT III'


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2010)

many thanks old boy,


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2010)

Anytime old chap! See if there's any more around....


----------

